

Ask HN: When is it a good time to "Show HN"? - ToniVlaic

I wanted to post a couple times but as I am still fixing and improving things and never thought that I am ready to post it yet.
======
woutervdb
Projects are never done. You'll always be improving, releasing new versions,
fixing security issues, making your application/product fit in with the rest
et cetera. A good moment to show HN is, I guess, the moment where your
potential users can really see what your app will be like when it's near
completion, in a way that they will share it with others. And about your
"product": good luck!

~~~
ToniVlaic
Thank you!

------
benologist
There will _always_ be more work you can do. You need to just draw a line in
the sand and everything else can be done later.

~~~
ToniVlaic
Yeah, I am about to draw it soon, lately I have been thinking about the Mark
Zuckerberg quote "Done is better than perfect" :-)

~~~
Mankhool
That quote is a derivative of a long known anonymous quote, "It's easier to be
finished, than to be satisfied". You can call it done whenever you want - or
tweak it forever . . .

------
kohanz
_If you are not embarrassed by the first version of your product, you’ve
launched too late._ \- Reid Hoffman

~~~
ToniVlaic
I have already been embarrassed a couple times lol

~~~
jackgolding
I hope the same applies for social media or general emails because I'm a
serial offender!

------
Belar
There is no perfect formula for posting. Some say you should post on
Wednesday, 5pm PST etc., but it doesn't mean you will sky-rocket with up
votes.

Personally I avoid weekends, but HN is hard anyway (At least I had no luck.).

~~~
ToniVlaic
I am going to give it a try soon and hope for the best! :-)

------
justhw
Any time will do. Someone analyzed best times and posted an article here a
while ago, but I've seen show hn's posted on Sunday afternoons stay on the
front page till Monday. Just ship it.

